# 75~ ferals



## scottd (Jun 28, 2011)

What do you guys suggest I do about this?

Someone recently told me about an abandoned house full of feral cats. I have yet to see them but I'm told they all appear malnourished, sick, and have matted fur etc. They estimate there is 75 cats in there and they are consistently reproducing. 

I can't just go in the house for legal and safety reasons. I haven't mentioned it to the people I volunteer with because there is no way we can house 75~ cats and they're feral so we couldn't even if we had room. They would all have to be euthanized if anyone stepped in.

Are they better off being euthanized than suffering like this?

It's a lose-lose situation it seems.


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

I suggest to call authorities. They need help. They are all probably suffering and need help.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Can't they be TNRed and fed regularly where they are?


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

TBH That is a case where you need to get the authorities on in it. If there really are that many then most of them will likely be quite ill or malnourished. There's no way for a single person or small group to be able to TNR that many cats, not to mention other basic medical care if they are truly feral.

See if you can get in contact with alley cat allies and see if they can contact the officials about how to care for colonies...they'll at least give you resources. See if you can push for any healthy adult ferals to be s/n, the kittens taken socialized and adopted, that sort of thing. Even if they do agree to all that the number of animals likely to be put down will be well over half, but if we're being honest I'd rather see them humanely euth'd than starve, die of illness, or freeze.

Heartbreaking though... Poor kitties.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

A sheriff deputy ( who is an animal lover) called my TNR group about a house they answered a call out to where one brother beat another brother with a lead pipe. The mother is a hoarder. There were about 40 VERY sick and thin feral cats. I had the attitude we weren't going to put any down but vet them and move them to a colony we had near the this white trashes house. But when we got there the situation was so extreme and the cats were suffering and several beyond help. Its very distressing to deal with a situation like this.

Could you call rescue groups in your area to unite together to deal with trapping and getting the cats vetted and moved? Our experience is local authorities are sympathetic and want to help and will work with rescues and TNR groups. Where as if you called our dog/cat control they would put all them down. They don't have the programs in place for rescue and TNR.


----------

